# Sommer



## Krone1 (24 Apr. 2013)

Sommer


----------



## Punisher (24 Apr. 2013)

ja so ist das mit dem Sommer


----------



## UTux (24 Apr. 2013)

Eine Woche? Da hab ich wohl die Hälfte verpasst. Oder kommt da noch was?


----------



## CelebMale (27 Apr. 2013)

tiefgründiger witz


----------



## Krone1 (9 Mai 2013)

Sommer


----------



## Josef84 (12 Mai 2013)

Wenn man hohe Ansprüche an einen Sommer stellt,trifft es wohl zu !


----------



## sbh (17 Mai 2013)

Ich lass mir doch nicht vom Kalender oder vom Wetter vorschreiben, wann ich Spass habe...


----------

